# Boulder Area Paddlers: Boulder paddle sports shop needs your input.



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

If you live in Boulder, you know we need a paddleshop. My business has grown into a full paddlesports rental/demo shop, which has been possible by the partnership with CKS. As you can imagine, we are now seeing the need for a paddling shop in Boulder that sells AND rents gear for all paddlesports. 

We certainly don't want to go down similar paths to past Boulder shops, so I am asking for your input. If you are a boater in the Boulder area, come to our shop next Thursday at 5:30. We are having a meeting with the local paddling community. I want to know what you think our local paddle shop should be like, and what products we should have. I also have a bunch of ideas that I want to present, and get opinions from you all. 

So the date of the meeting/party is next Thursday, June 9th at 5:30. We'll have "refreshments" and lots of good boater talk. 

Location: 1717 15th Street, Boulder, CO, 80302 ( kind of where the old Paddleshop used to be) and diagonal from Liquor mart 

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube/CKS Rental Center
[email protected]
720-239-2179
www.whitewatertubing.com


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I can't make it on Thursday, but here are my thoughts:

1. I'm a rafter, i don't expect a shop in boulder to carry rafts, but my $$ has gone to AAA and DRE because I can't get basic repair items in Boulder (including the paddle shops were had here in the past 5-6 years) - d rings, foot cups, glue. Also oars break, get bent or lost every year so some oars, oar parts and paddles would be smart. I would also stock drag bags, mesh duffles, oar towers, pins/clips and oarlocks/sleeves/oar rights. 

2. Hours - recent shops in boulder have had hours of 10-6 or even 10-5. Most people work day jobs and therefore have a hard time getting to the paddle shop. Weekdays I would stay open till at least seven or better yet 8 pm. I would also be open both Saturday and Sunday - early - like 9 or even 8 - so people on their way to the river can stop in and get last minute items. Maybe i'm a slacker, but I but a lot of gear right before trips.

Good Luck - it would be great to have a paddle shop in boulder again.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

First and foremost: Friendly, responsive staff that don't condescend to customers. Collect underpants.
Second: All the "little shit" needed to get you back on the river: drain plugs, neck and wrist gaskets, float bags, foam.
Third: Profit, when I come in for a drainplug, underpants and end up buying a new paddle.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

For me, simple things like having someone answer the phone instead of having a option machine pick up make all the difference. When I was living in Boulder, I almost always went to Golden River Sports because they actually answered their phones, they took the time to know their customers, they always had the small miscellaneous items like foam and drain plugs in stock. Thanks for taking the time to ask, and best of luck with your new store!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Carry good quality gear. I hate purchasing say a pair of gloves only to have them blow out after 3 days of use. If they last a season great, two seasons even better, I will be back to purchase a new pair. Last 3 days, I'm looking else where.

I think the suggestion about trying to match your hours to the "after-work" crowd is a good one.

I also think having a helpful staff that doesn't condescend, and doesn't try to BS their way through things they don't know (simply saying "I don't know" is sufficient). Also working with the customer to understand what they want without trying to push a sale. (anecdote -- Years ago I needed replace a Subaru to get a bigger car for a growing family and a long road trip.. went to a local dealer (Subaru/Chrysler dealer), said "I wish Subaru made a larger car" .. the sales person responded "Well if Subaru made a larger car it would be <the Chrysler Minivan I'm trying to sell you>" -- I walked out, and never took my business back to them).

Nose plugs, drain plugs, etc..


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I agree totally. Please come on thursday if you can, so I can meet everyone and really get a feel for what is needed. 

This is all great advice.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Nick, I can't make next Thursday but here are a few thoughts.

Confluence seems to be the one Denver area shop that really works for me (not trying to dog on all other shops, just most of them. For instance Golden River Sports seems to do a lot of these things). The quality of their staff comes and goes but Jon seems like a real quality owner. I don't know anything about running a retail store and I'm sure many of these things are easier said than done, but here are some differences I note as a customer that make their shop work:

Inventory: I tried to support Alpine Sports Outlet but they never had what I needed in stock. I tried to get a paddle there - no Powerhouse bent shaft paddles. I tried to buy an Astral Green Jacket - out of stock. I bought the vest from Confluence then later tried to go get the vest throw rope from ASO - not in stock. Hard to support your local business when they don't stock what you need. During the middle of runoff, waiting 2-4 weeks for something to get ordered doesn't cut it- esp. when I can order from CKS and have it on my doorstep the next day.

Staff: I don't think it takes much, but a lot of places get it wrong. Staff should be enthusiastic boaters and know a lot about boating or at least present some degree of verisimilitude. They should also leave open the possibility that someone might be cooler than they are and pretend they want to be there. Another example of a cool Confluence vibe is going in there and someone pulls out some homemade salsa and beef jerky to pass around while Jon asks you about your last/next paddling adventure. That kind of thing makes you want to frequent the place. 

Service: Here are examples of big pluses for Confluence: 
- If I have a small gear problem like a broken backband, I know I can go there and they'll hook me up with the parts I need. 
- They have people that can handle things like drytop repair if you need something done quickly. 
- When I had to warranty a paddle they pulled out the exact same paddle for me as a loaner while I waited the month to get my old one back. My buddy at a competing shop got a loaner that weighed 20 lbs that looked to be from the Viking age. 
- Boat/gear rentals, demos, etc.


Community: Contributing to the local paddling community makes it more obvious why it's worth buying locally not mail ordering on the computer in my underwear. 
- Sponsoring winter pool sessions
- Classes
- Hosting films, paddling events, etc.
- Giving money to local events like Baileyfest, LOG, etc.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks. 

As you all can imagine, inventory for a paddle shop is challenging. That is why I have avoided retail for so long. 

with CKS behind us, we'll be able to have special orders turned around within a day from CKS, and then the customer doesn't have to pay shipping. Do you think that is a decent compromise for the growing years? That way we can try to have every basic item in stock, but if we are out, or it's something we don't have, we can have it the next day. 

Obviously it would be sweet to have the level of inventory that CKS has in BV, but it's not realistic, especially at first. These are some of the ideas we will talk about next week.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Lots of glue to huff. chicks. blue flame

good luck Nick I would support any efforts you make in the Boulder / North Front range. 

Foley


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

Nick, I think the kayak community is a niche market and the best way to avoid going down similar paths is to get the general public into your shop. This could be stuff like tube rentals, fishing gear, or the like. just my .02. 

You'll get my purchases at the least.

-Rob


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Inventory*

Having CKS back you for inventory will be key. Few stores have enough customers to really stock their shelves. When I go to buy a throw rope, I want spectra. Every store carries poly cause its cheap and that is what most boaters want. Same goes for a lot of other gear. CKS will benefit a lot from being closer to front range boaters.

It seems like I end up ordering gear for more last minute stuff from CKS simply because I can get everything I need. Also, a small store can't staff the people needed to run a really good online store and paddle shop. I'm guessing CKS will be able to also tell you when to have a specific item in stock...for example they sell 10 drysuits in March, 20 in April, 30 in May etc.

I personally like the fact I can get on a plane and fly to Portland/Hood River and borrow a boat. Saves a ton of hassle. Might be nice for people traveling here to have that as an option. 

If you are going to cater at all towards creeker boaters, work something out w/ 5.10 to stock their river tennis/canyoneers. Its hard to stock them because they cost a ton, but they are impossible to try on and their sizing is weird. If a local store stocked them, I would have bought them there in a second instead of ordering 3 pairs and sending 2 back.

Most of all set our expectations. If you are going to just cater to play boaters, tell us. If you want to cater to all kinds of kayakers, be ready to back that up with matching gear (EX:high end rescue vests if you sell creek boats).


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks again everyone. And to be clear, this is not a sure thing. We want feedback from the community to see if it is feasible for everyone involved. CKS is currently only involved in our rental operation, and there is no retail arrangement. If the community shows demand, our retail operation might grow, and we would love to have CKS with us if they are into
It. but it's still in the feasibility phase. 

So if you want a retail store around here, you should come on Thursday. Can't wait to see you all there, and keep sending the feedback.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, like I said, we can special order stuff from CKS and we cover the shipping costs.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

What are you going to do when the rivers stop flowing? I'd imagine that has hurt many paddle specific shops. During the winter I don't go looking for new boating gear, I'm looking for some pretty specific winter recreation gear which most shops don't carry. Look at bent gates selection which isn't already supported in Boulder, granted most will be there between REI and Neptune with the exception of a good tele rental option. A paddle shop really is a tough model. 

Hours are probably key, I’ll second that. Get out and do demos as well, meet your customers on the river, make them feel like family. 

Keep in mind that big ticket items are usually planned ahead of time making internet options viable. Match internet pricing or focus on the items people are less likely to buy online.


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

*Gasket Repair...*

Hey Nick, 
I can't wait to have a local shop again, and try to support them as much as I can. I can tell you that I have ~ 8 gaskets in need of repair currently, and would gladly bring them in to a local shop for a timely quality repair rather than suffer through my own hack job. That said, I rarely leave any paddle shop I go to empty handed... Unfortunately I think the inventory thing is gonna be a tough one. I NEED to try something on and like the fit of it right there. That said though, if I can plan ahead enough not to need something that day, could probably wait a day for the color of item I wanted to come in, as long as there was one representative item in the store to check fit... Hope to see you Thursday, loved the swift water course I took from you a few years ago! 
Also, stand behind your gear. I love local, and still shop at Neptune, but am not loyal to them anymore due to at least a particular employees unwillingness to help with a warranty issue. I would much rather not shop the REI's of the world, but it is hard not to when they stand behind their gear (in some cases to a fault), and the local mom/pop shop wants to charge an arm and a leg to "help" facilitate a legitimate warranty repair issue on items that they sold me... That kind of thing makes my blood boil...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Regarding using CKS for inventory - that's a tough one. Is this a service I feel like I need? Not really. I'm content ordering from CKS myself and stuff is usually at my door the next day and the 10% AW discount usually negates the shipping cost and then some.

However, waiting a day to get gear is rarely a problem and I would probably order through your shop if it would help you get going, but lack of free shipping to a local store to pick up is not a void I'm dying to have filled.


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

Repair kit items, like Hypo and stabond, straps, dry bags, other basic items that have been suggested. Definitely rent wetsuits, PDFs... It would be great to be able to get that stuff before I go to the river when I have peeps who don't have the right gear, instead of renting it on the way up to the river at Rancho, RMA, Alpine Quest, or any other place that rents.

In the mean time for items like that Boulder Army will order any thing from DR and it usually gets there in a day or 2. You don't have to pay for shipping, same cost as at DR, and you don't have to drive to DR. That's been my solution since BOC went out of business. Alpine never carried things for rafts. They didn't even have a basic air pump.

It would be awesome to have a store again in Boulder that has some gear so I don't have to order or plan a trip to the boat store as part of my river trip. Can't make it Thurs day, but good luck.


----------



## mojodna (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm out of town, but I'd be there otherwise.

Since it's already a niche business and it's in Boulder, maybe it makes sense to play Walmart (with quality in place of price) and be opinionated about the stock you carry. Rather than carrying 10 types of drytops at various price points, carry the 2-3 that will last and that people like. Recommendations enforced by inventory, essentially.

(+1 on 5.10s)

Another idea: host a community gear library--everyone's got stuff that they rarely use (but might!) and don't want to go through the trouble of getting rid of it--why not lend it out? If people know that they can swing by to borrow a paddle after breaking theirs, they end up in the shop to buy a new one.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Just a reminder to show up today around 5:30. Anyone want to run boulder creek before hand? 

Nick - 303-809-8942


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

So for those of us that couldn't make it on Thursday what happened? Anything decided one way or the other? Will Boulder be getting a new shop? Who is Cartman's Real dad? Find out next time?...


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback. We are definitely not jumping on the full store just yet. Maybe next year. For now, we have a bunch of demos, some used and new gear for sale, and we'll be selling demo boats and gear at the end of the season.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi everyone, we now have a lot more gear and boats for sale. We have the full line of Eskimo and Prijon boats. The New eskimos look great. Come check it out. We also have the full line of wildwasser touring and whitewater gear. We have paddles, skirts, pogies drybags, and a ton more. 

The shop is growing. Please come visit, and provide your input to me via email. [email protected] gmail.com

Nick


----------

